# 2019S user manual or help anyone?



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Picked up a previously loved 2019S. It's in pretty good condition. I have no user manual though. People post the service manuals all the time here. I found a newer digital manual for it. But mine is not digital. 

I'm curious how to turn the smoke on and off. And what the "0, 1, 2" switch is supposed to do on the loco. As well as the switch on the bottom of the tender. 

Also, is there a battery to power the sounds during low track voltage like on the 2080S? Is the battery inside the tender? If so how do you open it?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Chata, 

PM with an email address and I'll send you the service/parts manual via email as a pdf document. 

Michael


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The basic operation of the loco is the same as sister 2018D, sans sound. The 0-2 switch is an on/off switch. Here is something to get you started until you get the 2019S specific manual. 

http://www.gbdb.info/data/manual/LGB/2018D.pdf 

The 2019S parts sheet does show the battery in the tender, and "may" give an idea of how to open it, see the link for 2019S-1: 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/index.php?menuid=44&reporeid=43


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Chata86 on 18 Jan 2011 08:11 PM 
Picked up a previously loved 2019S. It's in pretty good condition. I have no user manual though. People post the service manuals all the time here. I found a newer digital manual for it. But mine is not digital. 

I'm curious how to turn the smoke on and off. And what the "0, 1, 2" switch is supposed to do on the loco. As well as the switch on the bottom of the tender. 

Also, is there a battery to power the sounds during low track voltage like on the 2080S? Is the battery inside the tender? If so how do you open it?

Thanks!


My single biggest universal criticism of LGB loco engineering is that to my knowledge there is no on/off switch for the smokers. if you find one, let me know. the 0 1 2 switch on the back of the locomotive allows you to control its response to track power being turned on in a DC control environment. one (of the positions, not necessarily position one) will completely shut it down, even with full power to the track (no lights smoke or anything), another will simply kill power to the motor but allow the smoke and lights to come on (essentially giving the locomotive the appearance of being under steam but not running) and one allows for normal operation. This is pretty standard on most, if not all LGB locomotives and was one way to allow operation of multiple engines on one track without taking them on and off and without blocks in the days before dcc.

as far as the sound system goes, I don't recall if there is a battery or what the switches under the tender do. I have a 23192 Mogul which is essentially an identical engine just with different details but we put in an aftermarket sound system a few years ago. If there is a battery, it would definitely be in the tender. As far as opening it goes, you guess is as good as mine as our sound was installed by someone else. I'll try to take a look at ours and see if i can figure out how its done. I have seen the tender taken apart so I can tell you it is a pretty simple process once you figure it out.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

To get to the battery, all you have to do is pry open the coal load on the tender. There is a battery (9 volt), slot right under the coal load, tight fit too if I might add. The switch on the bottom of the tender is just an on/off switch. 

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Tender on-off sawitch is for the sound. 

Engine position 0 is no power to engine, highest number is lights, smoke, motor on. I say highest as some engines have 1 2 or 3 positions and I made this statement for all LGB engines.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As TJH said, there is no on off switch for the smoke unit on LGB steamers. I bought small onn/off switches at Radio Shack and hooked one to one of the smoke unit wires that pass through the front of the smoke box.

On some of the engines I just cut the wires, as I rarely ever used the smoke. 


Chuck N


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

something you should be aware of is that the LGB 5v smoke unit can be run dry indefinetly with no adverse affects due to simply being on and run w/o fluid

imho other than current draw, theres no reason for an on off switch

do not over fill the stack tho-and if you do remove the fluid-about 2/3 is absolute max-

if full-the stack can melt after long periods of running-the fluid absorbs the heat and gets so hot the plastic can soften-have seen this once in repair shop

also-the 9v battery is key to standing sounds-so it must peridoically be replaced

and-ther is nothing you can do to remedy the ghastly start up whistle

have had mine since 1988 and its still a great running loco

fwiw too, you will need a modern front pilot wheel arm -(the small front wheel assembly) should you wish to fit an LGB butterfly plow, as the original pilot wheel arm is not designed for the plow-the newer ones are, and have an additional molded sleeve to receive the plow-(and this would include one from a 2-4-0t version of the LGB forney as well)

finally do not pull the connector wires from loco to tender by the wire-i guarantee one or more or the wires will eventually break 
pull the wires via the plug-use a fine screwdriver, dental pick etc-

should you experience a break as described-this can be remedied-
the plug can be gently prized open-it has tiny teeth that penetrate the wire unsulation

by carefully and minimally trimming the flat ire about 1/4" and then carefully re-aligning the plug and closing it youre in business-
often there is nothing visible-but if you have issues with missing chuffs, reversing lights or other unexplained power related stuff -always keep this in mind

also if youre not aware-the lgb magnets have a magnet on one edge only- i bleivie its under the embosseed "LGB" -so placed one way they operate whsitle-the other they trigger the bell
they can vary in strength -so height is also sometimes relevant in getting them to activate the reed switches under the loco 

enjoy-
this was a marvel when introduced and is a high quality loco imho-and 
they prefer 1500 (5 ft) to the 1100 (4 ft) diameter radius , im my experieince, to reduce binding on curves

lube is also important -but just a little

as mentnioned 0 is off-1 is smoke and lights-2 is motor and smoke and lights

switch on tender turn off sound-twisty post on tender is volume pot
pilot is relativelly fragile, and connected to a relatively delicate part of the chassis
o avoid high speed collisions


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

That's funny. Because to the best of my knowledge there is no smoker *without* an on/off switch. Of course I'm used to my 2080S and 2020. They have mechanical switches on the front boiler and on the bottom respectively.

In fact, I was a little surprised when I opened the front boiler door on this 2019S and there wasn't anything in there! 


I do like the firebox animation, that's pretty cool at night to see the reflections on the dude loading the coal. Must admit, I don't know his official title. 




It feels a bit like if you squeezed the top of the tender, the lid would come off. It's interesting how mysterious these trains are. If they were from modern day, they would be well documented on Facebook, Twitter and Youtube with unboxing videos and all.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm starting to suspect my smoker doesn't work. Or do I need a different fluid (not the high voltage fluid?).

If I were to replace the smoker, it'd be done mostly through the front of the smoke box?

Thanks


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah I'm not sure about the idea that it won't burn out without smoke since most all of my units on my commonly run engines no longer work.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I scanned a 2019s manual for you and you can download it here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...9s001a.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/LGB%20Moguls/2019s002a.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...9s003a.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...9s004a.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...9s005a.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...9s006a.jpg

As you said, it is different from the digital version.

If you have trouble reading any part of it I can reload it at a higher resolution.

To change the smoke unit just pull it straight up with a needle nose pliers (do NOT do this if you think it is OK as you may damage the unit). Check the wire colors and if they are black and white it is 5 volts. Just cut the wires to the old unit close to the smoke unit and splice in the new unit and gently push it back down the smokestack being careful not to put any pressure on the tube in the middle of the smoke unit.

If you overfill the smoke unit even a good unit will not smoke. I usually put around 15 drops (from an eye dropper) into the smoke unit but again don't put ANY pressure on the tube in the middle.

It is not uncommon for the LGB smoke units to burn out even though they are rated for running without fluid. Personally I only use LGB smoke fluid and I never run the locos without LGB smoke fluid in them.

Jerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

"As you said, it is different from the digital version...." 

Yeah, it's in German


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! Picture is worth a thousand words. Shows how to change the 9v battery, and the smoke generator!


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Page four is in English


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

What is the tip of the needle inside the smoke generator supposed to look like? It doesn't look like a needle inside a needle like the one in my 2080s. Instead it looks like it's pinched off. And it's not in the center. Wonder if someone failed at changing it out?!?


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ha! Issue number one is on it's way to being resolve. Battery has a 1996 expiration on it. So it's probably from 1993 or so. Destroyed the 9v connector with corrosion though


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

For those needed LGB exploded parts diagrams...go here LGB exploded parts diagrams


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 19 Jan 2011 09:06 PM 
"As you said, it is different from the digital version...." 

Yeah, it's in German 

Hi Mike,

I did not write the manual I just scanned it. This is the way most LGB instructions used to be.

Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry,
You're pretty much the LGB Mogul guy here so maybe you can help me out. I have recently acquired a 2019S off of ebay and three of the four stanchions that hold up the handrail around the boiler are cracked clean through. Also, the generator is missing. I'm not looking to restore this used Mogul into "as new" condition but the stanchions aren't available as replacement parts and neither is the generator (go figure.) Do you have any idea where I might look? I know I can supplement a Trackside Details generator or even a Bachmann one with a little effort but those stanchions are the real problem! I've already talked with Axel and he is sending me the other parts I didn't mention. (Oh yes, for all of you out there, I _did_ know that it was a _used_ item! So....caveat emptor!)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 19 Jan 2011 09:24 PM 
What is the tip of the needle inside the smoke generator supposed to look like? It doesn't look like a needle inside a needle like the one in my 2080s. Instead it looks like it's pinched off. And it's not in the center. Wonder if someone failed at changing it out?!? 

If it is pinched off and tilted it sounds like someone did not know what they were doing but it was probably not working and they may have intended to replace it not worrying about damage.

Here are 3 slightly different views:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...smoke1.JPG

and some closer photos:










This is what a new or almost new smoke unit should look like:










Notice the tube in the above smoke units are not pinched in any way



I don't think this applies to the 2019s but later LGB Moguls had a safety cap on the smokestack to keep from burning tiny fingers. If you should happen to have one of these it can be pried up and removed exposing the smoke unit. I normally remove these anyway but I save them so I could reinstall them in case I might ever want to resell a LGB loco.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...smoke2.JPG



















When I last bought LGB Mogul smoke units LGB was in bankruptcy but Massoth offered the same smoke unit replacements (note the Massoth part number). I don't know the current status and the smoke units may now be available both from Massoth and from Marklin.











Have fun with your new/used LGB Moguls. The 2019s was long out of production when I got into the hobby and my 2019s's were also bought used. I've never had any problems with them but their analog sound systems are getting old and (especially) if not used the capacitors in them may develop problems which probably cannot be economically fixed (I hope I am wrong here but I do have a couple old LGB Moguls with analog sound systems that have started having some problems).

Good luck,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 20 Jan 2011 07:06 AM 
Hey Jerry,
You're pretty much the LGB Mogul guy here so maybe you can help me out. I have recently acquired a 2019S off of ebay and three of the four stanchions that hold up the handrail around the boiler are cracked clean through. Also, the generator is missing. I'm not looking to restore this used Mogul into "as new" condition but the stanchions aren't available as replacement parts and neither is the generator (go figure.) Do you have any idea where I might look? I know I can supplement a Trackside Details generator or even a Bachmann one with a little effort but those stanchions are the real problem! I've already talked with Axel and he is sending me the other parts I didn't mention. (Oh yes, for all of you out there, I _did_ know that it was a _used_ item! So....caveat emptor!)


Hi Steve,

Here is a copy of the old paper version of the LGB Parts Catalog. What is different is that it includes a cross reference to which models shared the same parts. Unfortunately this process was not continued in later LGB Parts Catalogs. It shows the stanchions were duplicated from the 2018D (no surprise there) but it might be possible that other LGB locos also shared those parts.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...02219S.PDF

The reason I am posting this is that I noticed that the stanchions on the 2019s are not all the same (I did not know this).

I don't know what happened to LGB of America/Silvergate's LGB parts inventory but wherever it ended up I would not be surprised if it does not include the parts you are looking for. At this point I've lost contact with anyone who worked there.

The generator should be easier to find in that MANY LGB locos from Uintahs to Sumpter Valleys to Moguls to Forneys - even the 2-4-0 etc. etc. etc. used that exact generator. Others used to complain that LGB used so many common parts but I always appreciated the value of parts that were interchangeable from model to model.

I would check with Massoth, Train-Li (oops you already did this), Walthers and Watts. Perhaps they may have the parts you need.

Also check out Digger's post at http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

" 19 Jan 2011 07:47 AM Quote Reply Alert As to the horizontal handrail, I fabricated it with help from Ozark. Their P/N 0213 is a double handrail post. I just cut off the upper "head" and rounded the remaining head. A piece of 3/64" brass wire completed the assembly. Two holes drilled in the smokebox door, a light touch of epoxy on the base of each post, and, "Voila"! Here's the other side of the locomotive which shows the air pump and more of the piping/conduit detail.





And Mik posted

19 Jan 2011 01:25 AM Posted By TJH on 18 Jan 2011 11:24 PM 
How did you get that horizontal grab rail on the smokebox? was it another detail part or did you fabricate it? 
Did you want one? I think I have one in my junk box... just gotta figure out how to get it to you without breaking, as I think it's blackened potmetal


Maybe Mik might have some of the parts you need in his junk box.

Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 19 Jan 2011 09:31 PM 
Ha! Issue number one is on it's way to being resolve. Battery has a 1996 expiration on it. So it's probably from 1993 or so. Destroyed the 9v connector with corrosion though  This is pretty common.

A simple fix is this from Radio Shack (and probably from many other sources):

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...Id=2062218

Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes thank you. This morning I cut off the old connector, solder on a new one and heatshrinked the connections. Looks pretty good. I tried it around the track. Lots of sounds now and low speeds which is great! Also it sends steam sounds for about 45 seconds after turning down my analog track to zero. This is a really cool effect that my 2080S doesn't have!


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

It doesn't have the finger protector. But I'd say that yes, it's been damaged. Doesn't look like yours. It looks pinched at the tip is all I could say. I'll take a picture for you all and then I suppose order some parts!

I also discovered that im missing some plastic on this train. It's the black pipe/box that sits on top of the train between the bell and the cab. It's part number 30,31,32 from the exploded parts diagram. I've emailed [email protected] about getting this part. Im getting worried that it'd be impossible to source though.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 19 Jan 2011 06:08 PM 
That's funny. Because to the best of my knowledge there is no smoker *without* an on/off switch. Of course I'm used to my 2080S and 2020. They have mechanical switches on the front boiler and on the bottom respectively.

In fact, I was a little surprised when I opened the front boiler door on this 2019S and there wasn't anything in there! 


I do like the firebox animation, that's pretty cool at night to see the reflections on the dude loading the coal. Must admit, I don't know his official title. 




It feels a bit like if you squeezed the top of the tender, the lid would come off. It's interesting how mysterious these trains are. If they were from modern day, they would be well documented on Facebook, Twitter and Youtube with unboxing videos and all. 



well there are many LGB locos that have 5 volt smoke units without a separate on off switch-

however 
the switch behind the smoke box door is an older LGB feature-dont know when it was discontiuned but id guess around 1988-perhap later as some molds had to be changed
my 2085 from that era has the smoke box switch-a much later digital mallet has the switch in the cab-

dont confuse the location with the function-while bachman may have located the smoke sitch behind the smoke door-to protect from dry operation -the 5 volt smoke units do not need or have this option

the old 2080 and 2085 had a different design for switch access-opening the smoke box door to access the motor- lights- smoke-all off functions probably was deteremined to be more realistic and preserved the detail of the cab and hide the switch from view entirely
, but later was determined to be awkward-i think it is easier to slip a finger in the cab than to try to open the smoke box door-especially on the fly

also these locos with behind the smoke bx switches were some of the earlier locos offered by LGB

-and some originally had 18 volt smoke units

-as this changed to the constant lighting and 5v smokers, the old switch location remained-evntually even the switch was re-located by LGB to inside the cab

yes the stainz has the bottom switch and i believe that is becuase the 18 v smoker will brun out if run hot and dry-ie like a kid at 12-19 volts-they will glow red -the 5 volt versions dont

fyi-the guy loading the firebox is called a fireman
the little box with a pipe is the steam generator-

if your smoke unit is pinched at the top there is a very good chance it is ruined and simply needs to be pulled out and replaced

the smoke units are delicate and especially the inside element-dont monkey with them-they are a tube with a heating element inside-the tube has a tiny sliver of an opening at the bottom which allows the fluid from the larger tube holding the fluid to enter the sleeve between teh heating element and vaporize the smoke oil

to replace 
-pull up gently -connect the wires-any order will do-insulated the connection to avoid a short-reinsert-you must use a 5v -NOT anything esle
there is model engine smoke oil available
- you can also make and use a mixture of 50/50 bbq fluid and lamp oil fluid
-will work just fine -and is inexpensive-

i have done this without any ill effects-other than the odor
if you can find lgb or seuthe smoke fluid, all the better





there are others available too

hope this helps


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 20 Jan 2011 09:50 AM 
It doesn't have the finger protector. But I'd say that yes, it's been damaged. Doesn't look like yours. It looks pinched at the tip is all I could say. I'll take a picture for you all and then I suppose order some parts! I also discovered that im missing some plastic on this train. It's the black pipe/box that sits on top of the train between the bell and the cab. It's part number 30,31,32 from the exploded parts diagram. I've emailed [email protected] about getting this part. Im getting worried that it'd be impossible to source though. 

I guessed right before even looking it up. That is the generator that Steve Stockham was asking about. For some reason it seems to be the most often missing part on used LGB Moguls.

Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a little history on the 2019s from the Official Guide to LGB:

2019S:+ 1988-96, 2-6-0 (1'CT4), Colorado & Southern Mogul steam locomotive and tender; locomotive painted in satin black with silver boiler front, smokestack, and matching black coal tender. Locomotive has straight smoking smokestack, smooth sand and steam domes, operating headlamp with number-boards and taillamp on tender, simulated metal cowcatcher, and front-mounted knuckle coupler. Locomotive cab has number "6" on each side below windows: tender reads "COLORADO & SOUTHERN" on each tender side in satin silver. Has steam, whistle, and bell sounds, as well as glowing, sparking firebox; sound unit contained in tender. Tender is unpowered but integral to the operation of the locomotive; therefore, neither locomotive nor tender is sold separately. Special wire loom connects tender to locomotive. Replaced by 26192 in 1997. Length: 665 mm.

Jerry


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You can contact us. We have the smoke units back in stock end of next week (currently shipping - seems like everybody burned their smoke units over Christmas







)

Any other Mogul part we will be able to look up. We are representing more than 4,500 LGB parts. So the chance is that we have access to many things you might need.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've made your images into a PDF Manual.
http://fifengr.com/temp/LGB-2019S-Manual.pdf


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To remove the smoke unit in LGB engines, I use needle nose pliers and instead of grabbing the middle element and breaking it, I insert the pliers and pull the handles apart. 

I have swapped units without damage doing this. 

Note, wires are color coede for voltage. 
Blaclkwhite are 5 volt (usable from 4 to 7 volts, many LGB locos are over 6 volts for smoke and lights) 
white/white are 24 volts 
brown/yellow are 18 volts. 

replaceable smoke stacks that bolt in are always 18 volts. 

MTS decoders have programmable voltage settings for headlights vs cabin lights vs smoke units.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my new/used loco. Smoker does look funny doesn't it - not like Jerry's. 


BTW. Is there supposed to be a clapper inside the bell?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 21 Jan 2011 09:10 AM 
Here are some pictures of my new/used loco. Smoker does look funny doesn't it - not like Jerry's. 


BTW. Is there supposed to be a clapper inside the bell?








That smoke unit does not look right but rather than assume it is defective or damaged (I think it is) you might see if you can gently lift it out and if successful cut the leads to it and if you have an ohm meter see if there is any resistance (continuity) across the wires. If the smoke unit has continuity you might verify that you are getting voltage to it (you can gently lay the loco on its side and apply track power to the sliders/shoes). The LGB and Seuthe smoke units are the same as far as I know but I hesitate to say yours is broken without testing it. It does look like someone tried to pull your unit out with a needle nose and rotated the tip somehow.

Regardless it is not a bad idea to have a spare smoke unit as you will eventually need it.

I am pretty sure that all LGB Moguls from the first 2018D to the present have all had 5 volt smoke units (black and white wires) but I do have one 2018D that I put a 24 volt smoke unit into it because it kept burning the 5 volt smoke units up. I bought a replacement cab and circuit board for it but I have never had the time to install it.

 When you buy used locos it is best not to assume anything as it is possible the previous owner might have changed something.

As for the bell, no they never did have a clapper.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe his smoke unit is bad as the fluid flows (wicks up) up the small tube which has the heater element and the smoke comes out the top of the small tube. 
As the top of the tube is not open, there would be no smoke.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 20 Jan 2011 09:55 PM 
I've made your images into a PDF Manual.
http://fifengr.com/temp/LGB-2019S-Manual.pdf



That was a great idea and a very nice service for others to make images into PDF files. The original scanned images of the 2019S manual are of a much higher resolution (about 5 - 7 MB per page) and, if you would like to do it, I can upload those images for you to make a higher quality PDF file. 

Its up to you. If the images you have are good enough for you that is fine. I wanted the images to be readable but reasonably small for ease of downloading.

Glad I could help.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 22 Jan 2011 04:30 AM 
I believe his smoke unit is bad as the fluid flows (wicks up) up the small tube which has the heater element and the smoke comes out the top of the small tube. 
As the top of the tube is not open, there would be no smoke. 

Hi Dan,

You are most likely right. I've never looked close enough to see exactly how the smoke units work. I've never seen one with the tip folded over.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I removed the smoke unit. The resistance is about 230k Ohms. The train powers the black and white wires with about 3 volts at about 1/3rd throttle, about 7 volts at half throttle to 3/4 or so, and then 9v at full throttle. No idea if these are normal reading from either the resistance on the smoke unit or the voltages on the train. Perhaps the reason people's 5 volt smoke units blow out so quickly is because this 5v regulation in the trains kinds stinks and we're getting too much voltage to the smoker.

But yeah, in my case it seems the worst problem is that I had some sort of physical damage to the center tube in the smoker.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure send the big ones. I'll do it again. I'm just dropping these things into Mac OS Preview and exporting, then ftp'ing to my host. I know there are a couple of servers that host the exploded diagrams for LGB, but is there a server that hosts the user manuals? I also have an original early 80s locomotive manual that covers the analog sound / mechanical sound activation trains. I should scan the whole thing and put it somewhere for everyone. Here is part of it. http://fifengr.com/temp/LGB-2080S-1980s.pdf Do you like the resolution on it?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Here are the full size scans (300 DPI):

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s1.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s2.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s3.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s4.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s5.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...2019s6.jpg

I am not aware of any site that has the LGB manuals. In my case I mainly have the manuals that came with my locos.

Your resolution is a bit hard to read with my old eyes but it is readable.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

230 k ohms is your body resistance as your fingers are most likely on the probes when you measured the leads. Try to only have your finger on 1 lead only. 

Alligator clips or easy hooks are helpful here, makes it hands free. 

http://champex-linden.de/download_lgb_explosionszeichnungen/2019s-1.pdf parts diagram for moguls 2019 2219


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok folks...

http://fifengr.com/lgb/LGB-2010.85-...Manual.pdf
http://fifengr.com/lgb/LGB-2019S-Manual-HighRes.pdf
http://fifengr.com/lgb/LGB-2019S-Manual.pdf


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Great job. Thanks for taking the time to do it as I am sure that others will really appreciate your efforts.

Jerry


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm more like 7m ohms, it's dry here in colorado. The smoker is indeed 230k or so.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I happened to find these links:

LGB documentation from old LGB website:
http://tinyurl.com/4t7q2ue

LGB information can also be found at:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php...search

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

chata -just replace the unit and itll work


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

SteveDenver-

Why would I want to fit a "LGB butterfly plow"? Is there something I'm missing about the accuracy of this model or something?

Thanks


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

All of these posts are great and have been very helpful, however does anyone have what all of the potentiometers do on the Massoth sound board in the tender? I looked and there are like 13 to 14 POTS on the two boards!


----------

